# Imagine Wimax, iPhone and iPad



## rob30 (3 Jan 2011)

I have pretty good service from Imagine with my laptop, but the iPad and iPhone 4 are pathetically slow ( audio and youtube stream really poorly, and epapers and podcasts just dont downlaod). 

However, using speedtest on the gadgets the speed is not too bad ( however latency is ca 200ms). The gadgets also work perfectly when the 3G is active. 

Is anyone else noticing this and is there a remedy? I tried searching google with no avail and Imagine said they had not heard of this before.


----------



## Wexfordman (27 Jan 2011)

Funny you should mention it, but have an iPad and 2 iPhones in my house, and all are starting to run very slow on wifi!! Laptops etc are ok though!! 

I don't think this makes sense, but try it anyway, cos over the last 30mins it seems to be better since did it!! Change roué router wif setting to a different channel, either towards the bottom or top of te range, whichever is furthest away from your current channel!

Again, only just did this and have noticed a change... I dad tried manual ip and dns settings et also to no avail so will see how this develops! I am n a rural area so nhardky likely to be interference!!


----------



## Latrade (28 Jan 2011)

Came across this issue when I connected at my parents house to wifi.

I found tinkering with the Wifi settings helped considerably, but it is a bit techie. It can be a couple of things (the wifi radio in the ipad is a pretty weak one and like the iphone, it depends on where and how you hold the device). 

Couple of possible:

(Easy)
Temporary fix (or to test it's an ipad issue) if possible switch the wifi router to "n" mode, see if that makes it faster.

Try disabling your "ask to join" on the ipad. Don't know why, but others have found this helps.

(Techie)
Reset and unplug everything (router, ipad etc) then start up again, but instead of automatically searching for a network input the network manually under "other".

One of the main issues is good old apple and compatibility  again. If you can access your router settings, disable the QoS (Quality of Service), that should solve all download issues and you can switch the router back to mix mode.


----------



## rob30 (6 Apr 2011)

I tried changing the router settings and channels with no success.

We got a NTL wifi router and are delighted with the results. 

Problem solved, just need to finish out our contract with Imagine. They were very good in dropping our rental to the lowest possible till our contract is up.


----------

